# Video Tutorial: Building a Vertical Vivarium



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

We have finished uploading our HD video tutorial of 'How to Build A Vertical Dart Frog Vivarium." We tried to do a comprehensive step by step guide to walk you through the full process we use at AAAfrogs. We hope this will be a great reference that the experienced hobbyists can supply to beginners in the hobby. 

You can watch the videos in full 1080 on our youtube channel. 


Video 1: Prep work and false bottoms






Video 2: Fake rock waterfall






Video 3: Great Stuff background method, clay background






Video 4: Clay background continued, Vert kit, Substrate and Planting


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, this is great. I wish I had something like this when I was starting out. The only thing I would add would be to add about an 1 inch of water to the false bottom before adding soil, but that would get there eventually anyways. Nice job with this!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great vids! Really helpful as I'm trying to learn how to do artificial rockwork. Thanks for making these!


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

We have been trying to create a series of videos and are making several more covering as many common areas within the hobby as we can at AAAfrogs.com . 

Aaron has a wealth of knowledge so getting him in front of the camera for the build was great fun and im sure it wont be the last build vid we create! thanks for the feedback and glad you enjoyed!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Mitch said:


> Wow, this is great. I wish I had something like this when I was starting out. The only thing I would add would be to add about an 1 inch of water to the false bottom before adding soil, but that would get there eventually anyways. Nice job with this!


Good point, lol I though I had mentioned the water, but obviously forgot... Oh well, there's water in there when the waterfall is going lol...

thanks for the comments, hope some people getting into the hobby can use these for help, there is a ton of methods used in viv construction, these threads show how diverse they can get... but if the vids help w/ some of the basics that would be nice.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

AaronAcker,
Great tutorials! Being a noob and having not set up my first vivarium this was great to see the whole process and not just pictures. One thing I was looking forward to was the application of the clay background and what the mix looked like after it set over night. That seems to be the new in thing so I was curious as to the process. I would assume the process was the same with the silicone as with the great stuff application, but would still have loved to see it in action. Keep the vids coming!

Thanks again!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a question. Does the water from the waterfall go into a hole into the false bottom or just into the substrate?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

nightowl said:


> AaronAcker,
> Great tutorials! Being a noob and having not set up my first vivarium this was great to see the whole process and not just pictures. One thing I was looking forward to was the application of the clay background and what the mix looked like after it set over night. That seems to be the new in thing so I was curious as to the process. I would assume the process was the same with the silicone as with the great stuff application, but would still have loved to see it in action. Keep the vids coming!
> 
> Thanks again!


We are thinking of doing a video just on clay backgrounds, as there is a ton of info, and as you say, it is the "in" thing right now. 



Freeradical53 said:


> I have a question. Does the water from the waterfall go into a hole into the false bottom or just into the substrate?


In this particular viv we have the water from the waterfall going into a pot that drains right into the false bottom. In other tanks I've done both the pot trick and have a recessed area for a pond. Either way not a good idea for the water feature to go into the substrate. Even though our tropical soil is design for high drainage, any substrate would become bogged w/ water if you had the water feature go through it.

Glad you like the video..


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Making these from scratch is such a pain in the ass, I know where I'm getting my next vert kit from....


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Ryan,,, After making our kits available guess what i did all day today lol.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

AaronAcker said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ryan,,, After making our kits available guess what i did all day today lol.


I give credit when credit is due. Made verts? Sent out a grip of kits? Hopefully you didn't have a bunch of glass cuts all over your hands.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Great job Aaron! I enjoyed watching your process. It actually gave me an idea to implement when vending at shows. 

I am all about education and taking the time at a saturday/sunday herp expo to show and describe construction of a vertical could really help enable more folks to get into PDFs because the cost of initial setup drops when you don't have to invest in an exoterra or zoo-med. When someone realizes how easy it can be to get a 10 or 20 gal cheap and inexpensive resources from Lowes or a Home Depot like store all of a sudden .... "the PDF addiction begins for more unsuspecting herp lovers! 

Given your location, I guess putting together oodles of vert conversion kits is one way to kill time while awaiting a spring thaw!  I really like your design utilizing black glass to hide the groundwater are in front. Hope to hell no thumbnail wiggles and squirms through though. It'd be a bugger of a hunt to try and find it under the egg crate.

Thanks for sharing!

Doug


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah its a bit cold here for sure lol. As for frog safety, doesn't matter what tank you use, you still have to design the viv for the well being of the frog, and we always make it impossible for a frog to get under a false bottom. Guess the best advice I can give on that would be, if you design the false bottom so that no substrate can fall into it, then no frog can get into it either.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, excellent video.
thanks
Brian


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

AaronAcker said:


> We are thinking of doing a video just on clay backgrounds, as there is a ton of info, and as you say, it is the "in" thing right now.


Sounds great. I can hold off a little bit longer if this is something that will be coming out soon. Is there an estimate on when these will be completed?

Thanks again!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

We're hoping to get a clay video up next week. I can send ya a PM when its up, or if you subscribe to our facebook/youtube you'll be updated when we put up new videos.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

AaronAcker said:


> We're hoping to get a clay video up next week. I can send ya a PM when its up, or if you subscribe to our facebook/youtube you'll be updated when we put up new videos.


A PM would be great. This little frog community is turning out to be a great place! 

Thanks!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

nightowl said:


> Sounds great. I can hold off a little bit longer if this is something that will be coming out soon. Is there an estimate on when these will be completed?
> 
> Thanks again!


There are other clay background videos out there...Just sayin' 

And good stuff Aaron!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep a few decent vids out there. Also some really good info here on clay backgrounds. We'll still try and get a HD vid out this coming week on it.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> There are other clay background videos out there...Just sayin'
> 
> And good stuff Aaron!



Hey GRIMM, 
Thanks GRIMM...I think I have seen quiet a few of them so far. I like that AaronAcker was more of a tutorial. I think you yourself have about 16 videos on YouTube and I have watched them all . They were filled with tips and hints I plan on using when I start construction on my tank .

I have also pretty much read all the clay background threads to the point where several are bookmarked for inspiration .


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

nightowl said:


> I like that AaronAcker was more of a tutorial.


i quite like the tutorial aspect and as i am somewhat newer to the hobby i wanted to make sure that our videos covered areas i would have been unsure about. The videos are fun to create plus i get to learn from them without asking a lot of questions  

we have quite a few videos planned at the moment following a similar step by step style so keep your eyes peeled and if you have any requests please do not hesitate to post them


----------



## talbot777 (Oct 22, 2010)

The video's are great. I just have one question with the water feature. How do you access the pump should it break down etc?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

It isn't shown well in these videos (as I was planing on making a good water feature video separate) but the pot that the water feature drains into is covered w/ foam, and can simply pull out. I usually do not make it real easy to get to the pumps. Instead I ensure that substrate can not make it into the false bottom. Thus I never have to get to the pump for maintenance, only when the pump actually dies would I need to get to it.


----------



## RandalG (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice tutorial! What was the liquid you put in at the end when you said it's ready to start the grow in process?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Those were springtails that were floating on water. I put in a small reptile dish w/ water in it into my springtail culture to capture them, then I can feed/seed tanks from a large main culture.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Any updates on the clay video? All of my little items (Hydroton, mesh, cork, pump, etc.) have arrived to start building my vivarium so I am eager to start!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

We are just about done editing the video. Should be up by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not that computer savy...but it drove me over the edge waiting for the spurts to download...lost continuity completely..is there something that I should've done differently?? I use Verizon high speed...but it drove me to distraction for waiting for the next "part." Looks like a useful post but not if I have to wait for all the inbetween parts...sorry... Suggestions???


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well it is in HD so quite large file. I'd just make sure you are watching it in a lower resolution than 1080. Faster internet connections wont have an issue w/ buffering 1080, some connections will, you could try watching on a broadband connection vs. a phone. The standard resolution for youtube is something small like 360, so may try that?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is our clay video. It only covers using kitty litter, as that is all that we have access too here locally. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, great job on this... again. This should settle those COUNTLESS threads people post every day on how to make a clay background. The should be a sticky!


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/aaronacker.htmlAaronAcker,
Thank you so much!!!! I can now feel a little confident on applying my background. One quick question though. Does the clay every completely dry out or is the misting the on a daily basis helping keep it pliable? I know people have mentioned not letting it dry out, but when things are embedded in the clay is it a heavy misting each day or just a regular misting?

This will help a lot of newbies like myself who like to see it done and then try it ourselves. Great job again!

Sorry in advance for what may see as a simple question.

Thanks,

Henry


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope the clay never dries out. As far as misting, normal misting is all that is needed. I have heard of stories when people have misted to the point where the clay just fell apart.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks again! I will be trying this in the coming days.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

for those of you who have checked out the new clay video on page 3 of this thread please let us know what you think and if there is anything else you would like to see from the build videos tutorials. 

The group of us at AAAfrogs.com include a range from very experienced to relativly new (myself!) so we are trying to cover areas that, as a new or experienced person, may raise questions or require a bit more detailed explaination. 

The thing is we really enjoy making these and have some ideas for a couple of horizontal build videos which we should be putting put soon  Any other suggestions are welcome and will more than likely become another tutorial video!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am just catching up on all things frog after a too busy spring...loved the tutorials but would really like to see how you did the small waterfall after having seen the clay pot and your description of the water going down into it...can you show more of how you constructed it, and perhaps show how to make more elaborate ones...I love the water features but find it the most difficult aspect so it becomes discouraging...thanks


----------

